# Show Pugs



## tlavery (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't work. I'm a show/pet pug mommy. 

Here is a little bit about me and my first show pug:

"Rocco" - Ch Tinker Tailor Pocket Maker

My pet girls are laying down in front. Iris is the black pug on the left and Sierra is the fawn pug on the right.











This is my Rocco










This is my second show pug Lovey


----------

